# Making best use of what I have



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking to spend more time fishing surf. As I get started, I'm looking to make best use of what I have before I start adding more tackle.

I've got bay stuff to cast artie's close in for specs and reds and other smaller game/bait but would like to add some long rods for further casting artificials or baits.

The two reels I have and am considering putting on long rods are a Penn 7500SS and a Stradic 4000. Both of these are mid-late 90s vintage. We used to use the 7500SS offshore on a slammer rod for trolling and dropping baits around rigs. I really haven't used the 4000 much at all -- don't recall why I bought it actually -- but I've got it and seems like it should be able to play a role on the surf.

Any input on good long rod pairings for these would be appreciated.

Also, recommendations on a good braid & mono spooling for these would be appreciated also.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Spooling up and Surf Spinning Rods*

I'm not all that familiar with Surf Spinning....

I think I'd aim at getting a spinning rod in the 9'-10' range...With
200-300 yds of superbraid and a 100 or so yds of the same lb test...
about 25 lb test with a 50-60 lb test shock leader.

This will allow you to catch 90% of the fish you'll hang in your 1st
couple of yrs fishing the surf...

As you fish, you'll see some more variances in the tackle that you
may want to try to see if you can incorporate into your style...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have some hip waders I would use them to walk out into the surf to get a little more distant with the spinning reels.


----------



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks guys ... I know these aren't favored spinning reels for the surf but they're just sitting around so figured I'd give them a purpose. I use both conventional and spinners - I like them both ... and I'll always have some spinners for my wife and daughters to use as that's all they'll use.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

I just bought 3 Fin nor Sportfisher spinning reels(2 size 80,1 size 40) Put the 80s on 11ft. heavy action Okuma Longitude rods. I tried them last week and I strongly recommend! Buy them on ebay. Much cheaper there. The size 80 has 38lbs. of drag. That's enough to haul in a big fish easily. Penn reels are always a good choice as well. As for line, it's not a must, but if you go with spinning reels, go with braid. Can't go wrong with Power Pro.
Oh, and put real magic on the braid. It helps. A lot.



:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> If you have some hip waders I would use them to walk out into the surf to get a little more distant with the spinning reels.


Man , Don.t go in the surf with hip waders......


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

lamar44 said:


> Man , Don.t go in the surf with hip waders......


 Okay, now I'm curious. can you elaborate, please? Is it a safety issue?


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

It's dangerous.Hip waders can fill up with water too easily. Water gets deeper than your hips in the surf often. Buy chest waders. Better than freezing your nutz...:rotfl:


:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

I ended up getting a couple penn prevail rods today ... A 12' spinning for the 7500ss and an 11' casting. An old 320 gti is on the casting rod. I spent the last couple of days cleaning up the 7500ss and 320gti. It's fun to take something completely apart and have your kids look at you with that *** are you doing now look.

Both reels cleaned up pretty well. The 7500ss was pretty stiff due to some hardened grease in the bearings. Took the bearings apart, cleaned and relubed and it's much smoother now ... And no extra parts. 

I did some research on the 320gti ... Some folks do appear to surf cast it with decent results so figured I'd give it a shot. Reel had no free spool really so tore it down, cleaned, took off the level wind, sanded the frame to sooth out and eliminate some rubbing, lubed and now has good free spool so I should get some fantastic backlashes on it.

I decided to hold off on a new long rod for the stradic 4000. The 9' prevail 1/2-2oz is sort of compelling for throwing lures and light duty bait work. Just not sure if I would like plugging with a 9'er - seemed like the longer butt would get in the way. FTU has some 7'6" rods that were compelling and not too $$$.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Penn Longbeachs can be found used sometimes. They are a bigass reel and you need to eat your Wheaties to cast them effectively but they were designed for surf use and are pretty robust. Plus they hold a ****load of line.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Sharpest said:


> Penn Longbeachs can be found used sometimes. They are a bigass reel and you need to eat your Wheaties to cast them effectively but they were designed for surf use and are pretty robust. Plus they hold a ****load of line.


flathead Ford V-8's ran smooth, too... but there's way better stuff now....
those old Penns are obsolete.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Obsolete or Just Entry Level Reels*

I hate to disagree with kweber...Those old Penns may be old, There may be
better reels than the Penn 60 series...But that does not mean "obsolete"...

They Penn 60 series give a bargain basement set of General Purpose Reels that
give those with limited resources a 6/0 size reel for less than $100!

Are they as pretty as the Penn and hundreds of other fancy smancy reels, No.
Are they as fully capable Penn Senator or Special Senator...No...But they are
probably 90% as capable.

There are lots of people on this board that want to convince these newcomers, 
to our sport, that they must invest hundreds of $$$ in a sport that we love and
they may not. Most of them do not have hundreds of $$$ to invest in that sport.
If we can attract these newcomers to our sport, they will invest in better gear,
and will become politically active so that our sport will endure for our Grandchildren
and beyond. We do not need to become an "Exclusive Clique" that only rich 
folks can join.

We need to try to attract as many to our sport as possible, or we and our
grandchildren run the risk of loosing Surf Fishingas we know it. We cannot 
unduly narrow the group we try to get to love and enjoy our sport....

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

kweber said:


> flathead Ford V-8's ran smooth, too... but there's way better stuff now....
> those old Penns are obsolete.


Not totally obsolete Kurt.....they do make a fine paper weight!


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

As I target only slot reds and drum, I have no problem with my 20 + year old Penn 209s. They just take more maintenance than my Penn 750s and 850s. I keep a good parts kit and many of the parts interchange on the 209, 210, 9 and 10.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I have an old jigmaster that is still kicking. I like my avet, penn gs reels more though. If you go ever go with a long beach be prepared for a lot of reeling with a 2.5:1 gear ratio.


----------

